# Worried...



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

So last night Pablo had been acting a bit clingy and kept scratching his eyes not totally unusual for him.

Today when I got up I noticed his left eye was swollen shut which totally worried me now I know dogs get eye infections especially breeds with protruding eyes but it looked rather sore so I made up a quick saline solution and gave it a wipe. He managed to open it up and thats when I noticed how red it was but the most worrying was his pupil was cloudy and blue!? Ive never experienced anything like this so I phoned the vet there and she's booked me in for 5 o'clock. Worried about my little man 

I really don't know what could've happened I don't know if neeva has maybe scratched him during play or he's ran into something but It just seems to be getting worse its now super gunky I don't want to overly prod it or make things worse so I've been gently with some cotton wool taken away the gunk with some warm water until I get to the vet.

Has anyone ever experienced anything like this?

Tried to get some pics for reference but he kept moving.

The one thats closed is the sore one.









This is the stuff thats seeping out..


----------



## UninvitedBatCat (Feb 15, 2015)

Poor little guy. I wonder if its some sort of conjunctivitus. One of my cats had something similar and some drops cleared him right up. I'm sure the vet will know exactly what you do.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

UninvitedBatCat said:


> Poor little guy. I wonder if its some sort of conjunctivitus. One of my cats had something similar and some drops cleared him right up. I'm sure the vet will know exactly what you do.


My parents own two EBT's and the triangle shape of their eyes they've always got recurring conjunctivitis which is a wee sin but it theres no yellow gunk with Pablo's, Its the cloudiness thats worrying me the most I think but hey I am an over paranoid chi mum  My vets fab so I'm hoping they'll fix whatevers going on!


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry this happened to Pablos eye :-(. 

i hope its nothing serious ... i thought of harders glad. i once picked out a puppy years ago and he had to have an operation to get the gland removed. 

here's a video ... but, there's nothing about cloudiness i don't think 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nKQsKgyMXRY


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

elaina said:


> i'm so sorry this happened to Pablos eye :-(.
> 
> i hope its nothing serious ... i thought of harders glad. i once picked out a puppy years ago and he had to have an operation to get the gland removed.
> 
> ...


thank you!! I checked it out his eye again there the glands not inflamed I'm stumped at what it is as it doesn't look like an infection but his whole left side underneath his eye is soaking from the leaking, I feel so sorry for him


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

aw no I hope he is okay!  is there no chance it could be hayfever? maybe if hes been playing if the garden he could of got pollen in his eyes or something and they've become inflamed off it? sometimes millies eyes water after shes been playing in the garden, although have never became swollen. At least you only have to wait an hour for your vets appointment x


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Hmmmm poor guy. Maybe something got into it and caused the swelling. Is keep a close eye on it. If there isn't any improvement after today, then off to the vet. Sorry little Pablo. Feel better soon😘


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

My guess would be a scratch (puppy claws are horribly sharp) a similar thing happened to Mouse when the two pups were small. you have done everything right, the vet will put coloured drops to check for damage and send you home with medicated ointment


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Thanks ladies!

Just about the drive down to the vet. You just can't help but worry about your fur babies. I tried my best to flush his eye but he hated every moment of it so I think i'm in his bad books wait until he realises he's going to the vet. I'll be getting the cold shoulder all night. But better safe than sorry! Really hoping its just a scratch.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I'm with Stella. This looks like a scratched cornea. Very painful. The vet will put a dye in the eye, and IF the cornea is scratched, it will turn a greenish color. VERY easy to see. Zarita had a corneal abrasion that covered almost 5/8ths of her eye. Healed up very quickly with drops. Hers came from an attack in which 2 jack russells rolled her around on the ground.


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

That's me back from the vet, he's got a very large cornea ulcer she gave him a heavy painkiller and I've got eye drops and some ointment. If it doesn't clear up on its own ill need to head back, but he done great not a peep out of him when she was examining him considering how much pain he's in! Proud of him. Glad it's nothing major, vets must make a fortune outta us pet owners lol!


----------



## Jessicashield (Feb 13, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> That's me back from the vet, he's got a very large cornea ulcer she gave him a heavy painkiller and I've got eye drops and some ointment. If it doesn't clear up on its own ill need to head back, but he done great not a peep out of him when she was examining him considering how much pain he's in! Proud of him. Glad it's nothing major, vets must make a fortune outta us pet owners lol!


Glad Pablo behaved himself  at least you know what's up now! Hopefully it will clear up soon x


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Jessicashield said:


> Cait93x said:
> 
> 
> > That's me back from the vet, he's got a very large cornea ulcer she gave him a heavy painkiller and I've got eye drops and some ointment. If it doesn't clear up on its own ill need to head back, but he done great not a peep out of him when she was examining him considering how much pain he's in! Proud of him. Glad it's nothing major, vets must make a fortune outta us pet owners lol!
> ...


Awk he always behaves himself so well he's a good boy! Glad he's sorted though so I don't worry myself into an early grave ha! Xx


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Cait93x said:


> That's me back from the vet, he's got a very large cornea ulcer she gave him a heavy painkiller and I've got eye drops and some ointment. If it doesn't clear up on its own ill need to head back, but he done great not a peep out of him when she was examining him considering how much pain he's in! Proud of him. Glad it's nothing major, vets must make a fortune outta us pet owners lol!


Oh, dear, that sounds painful. Poor little guy! 

Did the vet say what might have caused it?

I hope he mends soon.


----------



## LittleBeverly2015 (Jan 26, 2015)

I sure hope it is nothing major. Can he see out of it? He reacts to movement by that eye? It could be that it got scratched. My Mom once got scratched in the eyeball with a piece of straw or something that flew into her face while mowing. She went to the Doctor and it was a corneal abrasion. She just had eye ointment and a patch for a bit. It kind of sounds like the same symptoms as Pablo but I am not sure about the cloudiness. Please keep us updated!


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Oh my, I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Jayda said:


> Oh my, I hope he feels better very soon.


Jayda.....LOVE the siggie!


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Oh no poor Pablo! :/ That sounds painful. I hope it heals quickly!


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

I will be praying for a speedy recovery for little Pablo!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You will be surprised at how fast it healed.

I got a tiny piece of metal in my blue eye---it rusted!!! I went to the ER and they scraped it off. I wore a patch and got drops. I feel for you mom!


----------



## Cait93x (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi ladies!

Thanks so much for the kind words, he's doing much better today he's now opening his eye and the redness is going he gets 3 sets of eye drops a day along with 3 sets of cornea repair gel too! Seems to be doing to trick!
I worry so much about him ever since that time in May when I thought I was loosing him. But he's on the mend !


----------

